# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  критерии оценивания

## Тандрик

Уважаемые коллеги! У нас в Украине действует 12-бальная система оценивания. Но если в общеобразовательных школах все более-менее понятно - за каждую ошибку минус 1 балл - то в нашем деле  нет никаких объяснений. А то, что  есть, то  прочитать не так просто, не то что применить... Вот я решила обратиться к общему разуму - поделитесь, пожалуйста, на что и как обращать внимание, а вернее за что и сколько баллов плюс или минус. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Вераника_

Добрый день) У меня тоже вопрос по оцениванию тех. зачета. как это правильно делать? Путем отнимания от высшего балла?

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Повторяю свою просьбу - просто крик души!  Очень прошу вас поделиться сборником Красильников "Пьесы для ансамбля". Нужна пьеса "Романс", потерял ученик ноты. Выручите, пожалуйста, готовимся к конкурсу.

----------

